# [OpenOffice] Tildes (cerrado)

## capira

Hola.

Por algun extraño motivo, no puedo poner tildes en mis documentos de Open Office.

Hace tiempo ya abri un post sobre el mismo tema, pero parece que eso ya no funciona. ¿Alguna sugerencia?

Saludos,

RaúlLast edited by capira on Fri Jul 28, 2006 9:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pcmaster

Pues no sé qué decirte, a mí me funciona bien, teniendo instalado openoffice-bin-2.0.2.

Lo que sí me pasa de bez en cuando es que me sale un mensaje de error diciendo que no se ha podido cargar el BASIC del documento   :Shocked: 

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Me pasa lo mismo

Esto si me funciono 

export LC_CTYPE=es_ES && oowriter2 

Pero cuando lo habro sin tirar ese comando no puedo usar los tildes.

Coloque esto en mi .bashrc sin exito alguno

export LANGUAGE="es"

export LANG="es_ES@euro"

export LC_TYPE="es_ES@euro"

export LC_NUMERIC="es_ES@euro"

export LC_TIME="es_ES@euro"

export LC_COLLATE="es_ES@euro"

export LC_MONETARY="es_ES@euro"

export LC_MESAGGES="es_ES@euro"

export LC_PAPER="es_ES@euro"

export LC_NAME="es_ES@euro"

export LC_ADDRESS="es_ES@euro"

export LC_TELEPHONE="es_ES@euro"

export LC_MEASUREMENT="es_ES@euro"

export LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_ES@euro"

export LC_ALL="es_ES@euro"

export LINGUAS="es" 

Que habria que modificar para que por default deje utilizar los tildes?

Graicas.

----------

## cameta

Debéis seguir la guia de localización de gentoo:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml#doc_chap3_sect3

Es preferible usar unicode en gento para evitarse problemas.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/utf-8.xml

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Lo hice y no me funciono. Hice todo lo que esta ahi.. yo que se.

Openoffice 2.0.2 build 2.0.2.9

Debere reiniciar el sistema? Reinicio y lo hago de nuevo.

----------

## cameta

Ocurre que la documentación ESTA ANTICUADA. 

A ver necesito información:

Dame la salida de tu comando 

locale

y lo que te da esto otro

locale -a | grep 'es_ES'

Ponme lo que dice tu 

/etc/make.conf

/etc/locale.gen

/etc/env.d/02locale

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Ahi va:

tux pablo # locale

LANG=es_ES@euro

LC_CTYPE="es_ES@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="es_ES@euro"

LC_TIME="es_ES@euro"

LC_COLLATE="es_ES@euro"

LC_MONETARY="es_ES@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="es_ES@euro"

LC_PAPER="es_ES@euro"

LC_NAME="es_ES@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="es_ES@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="es_ES@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="es_ES@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_ES@euro"

LC_ALL=es_ES@euro

---------------------------------------------

tux pablo # locale -a | grep 'es_ES'

es_ES

es_ES.iso885915

---------------------------------------------

#nano -w /etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="3dnow accessibility acpi adsl amuled asf cdrom css dhcp dvd dvdr dvdread ftp

     gkrellm glade h323 j2ee javascript kdeenablefinal kdepim kdexdeltas

     kdgraphics mmx mp4 mp4live mpeg2 mplayer msn mysql nsplugin ntfs pango pdf php

     physfs rar real rtc sounds symlink syslog threads unicode

     wma wma123 win32codecs yahoo xkb

     -cups -gnome gtk"

     INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

     VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev vga vesa via savage nv"

LINGUAS="es us"

-------------------------------------------------------------

#nano -w /etc/locale.gen 

# Whenever glibc is emerged, the locales listed here will be automatically

# rebuilt for you.  After updating this file, you can simply run `locale-gen`

# yourself instead of re-emerging glibc.

#en_US ISO-8859-1

#en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP.EUC-JP EUC-JP

#ja_JP.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP EUC-JP

#en_HK ISO-8859-1

#en_PH ISO-8859-1

#de_DE ISO-8859-1

#de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

#es_MX ISO-8859-1

#fa_IR UTF-8

#fr_FR ISO-8859-1

#fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

#it_IT ISO-8859-1

-----------------------------------------------

#nano -w /etc/env.d/02locale

nada me trae.. ese archivo no existe o esta vacio.

Gracias por la ayuda.

----------

## cameta

1º Problema

Necesitas poner la flag nls, porque sino no se crean los locales con el glibc.

Una vez lo hayas hecho

emerge  --deep --newuse --update -pv world

(ponme el resultado de este comando aqui)

emerge glibc

Asegurate de poner una versión de glibc actual, como la glibc.2.3.6-r4

Una vez lo hayas hecho

locale -a | grep 'es_ES' 

y el contenido del fichero

/etc/locale.gen (a ver si ha cambiado)

Y me pones el resultado aqui.

Ya te digo que tienes algun problema mas, especialmente con lo del .bashrc 

bashrc te configura para un usuario, 02locale configura para todo el sistema.

Es preferible configurar la codificación con el 02locale, y desactivar la del .bashrc (el bashrc lo usarias si en ese ordenador quisieses que cada usuario, tuviese una codificación diferente por ejemplo en un ciber y entonces se crearia un usuario con codificacion arabe, otro ingles, frances, etc ....)

----------

## capira

Muchas gracias por las respuestas. He leido lo que habéis escrito y he probado algunas cosas sin éxito

Para Pablo S. Barrera

 *Quote:*   

> ...
> 
> Coloque esto en mi .bashrc sin exito alguno
> 
> export LANGUAGE="es"
> ...

 

Fijate que te faltaba una C en LC_CTYPE="es_ES@euro"

Por otro lado, he probado las cosas que decis sin éxito.

```
# locale

LANG=es_ES@euro

LC_CTYPE="es_ES@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="es_ES@euro"

LC_TIME="es_ES@euro"

LC_COLLATE="es_ES@euro"

LC_MONETARY="es_ES@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="es_ES@euro"

LC_PAPER="es_ES@euro"

LC_NAME="es_ES@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="es_ES@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="es_ES@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="es_ES@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_ES@euro"

LC_ALL=es_ES@euro

# locale -a

C

en_US

en_US.utf8

es_ES

es_ES@euro

es_ES.utf8

POSIX

#locale -a | grep es

es_ES

es_ES@euro

es_ES.utf8

```

El contenido de /etc/make.conf es:

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

#CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -pipe"

#CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

#CFLAGS="-march=pentium3"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m"

CFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -msse2"

CFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -msse"

CFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -mmmx"

CFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -mfpmath=sse"

CFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -pipe"

#CFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -O2"

CFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -O3"

CFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fweb"

#CFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -frename-registers"

#CFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fforce-addr"

CFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -momit-leaf-frame-pointer"

CFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fomit-frame-pointer"

CFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -ftracer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

#CXXFLAGS="${CXXFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

#CXXFLAGS="${CXXFLAGS} -Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

DISTDIR=${PORTDIR}/distfiles

PKGDIR=${PORTDIR}/packages

PORT_LOGDIR=/var/log/portage

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

PORTAGE_NICENESS=3

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

USE="acpi cdparanoia cdr cdrom dvd dvdr dvdread hal java logrotate mmx mng

     mozsvg nsplugin samba sse sse2 svg svgz threads tiff wmf xine xinerama"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks sandbox"

#FEATURES="ccache distlocks sandbox userpriv usersandbox"

#USE="a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi apache apache2 atk audiofile

#     bash-completion calendar cdparanoia cdr curl curlwrappers dba dbus dga

#     dio dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread ffmpeg firefox ftp gd graphviz hal ieee1394

#     imagemagick innodb iodbc jabber java jpeg2k mhash mmx mozsvg mpm-worker

#     msn mysql nptl nsplugin odbc pcntl pcre posix ruby samba sasl session

#     sndfile snmp sockets speex spl sse sse2 subversion svg svga svgz

#     svn-mirror threads tidy tiff usb vcd vhosts vlm vnc wifi win32codecs wmf

#     wxwindows x11vnc xine xinerama xml xpm xprint xsl"

CCACHE_SIZE="3G"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://linuv.uv.es/mirror/gentoo/"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="${GENTOO_MIRRORS} http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="${GENTOO_MIRRORS} http://linuv.uv.es/mirror/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

LINGUAS="en en_GB es es_ES"

LANG="es_ES@euro"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="15"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

VIDEO_CARDS="ati fglrx radeon vesa"

#VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx vesa"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics"

#EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--verbose --usepkg"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save mail"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="my_email@gmail.com"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="my_email@gmail.com localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="package \${PACKAGE} merged on \${HOST} with notice"

```

El contenido de /etc/locale.gen es:

```
# /etc/locale.gen: list all of the locales you want to have on your system

#

# The format of each line:

# <locale> <charmap>

#

# Where <locale> is a locale located in /usr/share/i18n/locales/ and

# where <charmap> is a charmap located in /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/.

#

# All blank lines and lines starting with # are ignored.

#

# For the default list of supported combinations, see the file:

# /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED

#

# Whenever glibc is emerged, the locales listed here will be automatically

# rebuilt for you.  After updating this file, you can simply run `locale-gen`

# yourself instead of re-emerging glibc.

#en_US ISO-8859-1

#en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP.EUC-JP EUC-JP

#ja_JP.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP EUC-JP

#en_HK ISO-8859-1

#en_PH ISO-8859-1

#de_DE ISO-8859-1

#de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

#es_MX ISO-8859-1

#fa_IR UTF-8

#fr_FR ISO-8859-1

#fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

#it_IT ISO-8859-1
```

El fichero /etc/env.d/02locale no existe en mi máquina.

¿Alguna idea?

----------

## zhooded

Hola, yo no tengo instalado OpenOffice (lo he intentado varias veces pero me tarda días, así que he abortado siempre) pero en gnome las tildes y la eñe me funcionan bastante bien cuando quieren. Para ello, seguí lo que se decía en este tema: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-462177.html . Supongo que te será útil ya que gedit a mí me funciona a la perfección de modo que también se compartirá la configuración. Suerte.

----------

## cameta

Hola capira,

¿Tienes problemas con el teclado cuando estas fuera del entorno gráfico?

Si es asi comprueba que en /etc/xorg.conf hayas seleccionado el modelo de tu teclado y que este puesta la distribución del teclado en español.

 Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

 Option         "XkbLayout" "es"

Primero vamos a revisar el .bashrc

export LANG="en_ES@euro"

export LANG="en_ES@euro"

lineas de este tipo comentadlas con # porque el bashrc tiene control sobre el usuario local y tiene preferencia sobre los valores globales que definiremos en 02locale

Ahora ponte de administrador.

Te falta la use nls, sin ella mal vas.Sin esa use el glibc no chuta.

pon la nls en el make.conf y vuelve a emerger el glibc.

Una vez has emergido el glibc fijate que te dice te dice el archivo locale.gen:

# Whenever glibc is emerged, the locales listed here will be automatically

# rebuilt for you.  After updating this file, you can simply run `locale-gen`

# yourself instead of re-emerging glibc.

Te dice que si ejecutas locale-gen se generan los locales que hay listados alli.

ahora solo es cuestion de asegurarse de que hay la combinacion adecuada

For the default list of supported combinations, see the file: (dice que mires este archivo)

# /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED

miramos ese archivo y que encontramos

es_ES@euro ISO-8859-15 

es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

si ponemos esas lineas en el locale.gen

y a continuacion ejecutamos locale-gen ya hemos generado los locales

Ahora con cualquier editor creamos un archivo de texto en /etc/env.d/02locale

y ponemos dos lineas

(si vamos a usar unicode)

LC_ALL="es_ES.utf8"

LANG="es_ES.utf8"

(si vamos a usar iso-8859-15)

LC_ALL="es_ES@euro"

LANG="es_ES@euro"

guardamos el archivo

y hacemos 

env-update

source /etc/profile

y luego comprobamos con locale si esta todo bien

si todo esta bien reiniciamos el servidor grafico

entramos como usuario normal y comprobamos si el locale se mantiene.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Bien.. agregue el "nls" en el /etc/make.conf

Tire el comando que me dijiste y me da todo esto.

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.3.2-r1 [2.2.3] USE="-doc%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.17 [1.1.15] USE="crypt python -debug" 1,865 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.10.3 [2.8.6] USE="-debug -doc -hardened" 2,708 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.12.3 [1.10.3] USE="-debug -doc" 1,197 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/atk-1.11.4 [1.10.3] USE="-debug -doc" 606 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/intltool-0.35.0 [0.34.1] 126 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.19 [2.8.12] USE="X% jpeg -debug -doc -tiff -xinerama" 12,015 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.0 [1.12.1] USE="-bzip2 -debug -doc -gnome -static" 513 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/orbit-2.14.0 [2.12.5] USE="ssl -debug -doc -static" 687 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gconf-2.14.0 [2.12.1] USE="-debug -doc" 1,851 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygtk-2.8.6 [2.8.2] USE="opengl -doc" 739 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-0.5.3 [0.5.1-r1] USE="jpeg" 1,025 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-bindings-0.5.3 [0.5.1-r1] USE="gtk qt3 qt4 -cairo" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.14.0 [2.12.0] USE="X -debug -doc -static" 597 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.14.0 [2.10.1] USE="-debug -doc" 1,354 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/neon-0.25.3  USE="ssl zlib -expat" 713 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.14.2 [2.12.2] USE="ipv6 ssl -avahi% -debug -doc -gnutls -hal -samba" 1,773 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.14.1 [2.12.0.1] USE="-debug -doc -esd -static" 971 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.14.0 [2.10.1-r1] USE="X -debug -doc" 872 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.4.9 [0.4.6] USE="-debug" 386 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.14.1 [2.12.0] USE="jpeg -debug -doc" 1,847 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport-1.09  USE="perl -minimal" 7 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-SAX-0.13  USE="perl -minimal" 57 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.14  USE="perl -minimal" 64 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.7.0  59 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.14.2 [2.12.1] USE="-debug" 2,878 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.6.2 [1.4.2.1] USE="ipv6 ssl -debug -doc -kerberos -krb4 -ldap -nntp" 7,011 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/wv-1.2.0 [1.0.0-r1] USE="-wmf" 613 kB

----------

## cameta

ponme la salida de esto

emerge -pv glibc

y si ha cambiado algo en el etc/locale.gen

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Camarada, te agradezco el tiempo que estas dedicando a la solucion de este inconveniente. 

tux pablo # emerge -pv glibc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.6-r4  USE="nls -build -erandom -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp -hardened -nptl -nptlonly -profile" 15,523 kB

Hasta ahora el /etc/locale.gen no cambio en nada de nada. 

Estoy emergiendo glibc de nuevo, te digo si cambia el locale.gen luego.

----------

## cameta

Si no te cambia pon este par de lineas:

es_AR.UTF-8 UTF-8

es_AR ISO-8859-1

y luego ejecutas locale-gen

Eso deberia de crearte los locales de español de argentina.

con este comando podremos comprobar si todo ha ido bien.

locale -a | grep 'es_AR'

----------

## capira

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Hola capira,
> 
> ¿Tienes problemas con el teclado cuando estas fuera del entorno gráfico?
> 
> Si es asi comprueba que en /etc/xorg.conf hayas seleccionado el modelo de tu teclado y que este puesta la distribución del teclado en español.
> ...

 

En principio, puedo poner acentos en cualquier sitio que no sea Open Office.

 *cameta wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ahora ponte de administrador.
> 
> Te falta la use nls, sin ella mal vas.Sin esa use el glibc no chuta.
> ...

 

En realidad, si que tengo nls activado, lo que pasa que lo tengo en otro fichero /etc/portage/package.use.

 *cameta wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ahora con cualquier editor creamos un archivo de texto en /etc/env.d/02locale
> 
> y ponemos dos lineas
> ...

 

Ahora mismo no puedo probarlo, pero visto el tiempo que le estas dedicando a resolver esta duda (tanto a mi como a otros) no quería esperar a responder y agradecerte tu tiempo y las molestias que te tomas.

Gracias una vez más.

Ya te contaré cuando vuelva a casa y lo pruebe.

----------

## cameta

Normalmente no perderia tanto el tiempo, pero resulta que la documentación esta bastante anticuada, por ejemplo el glibc ha pasado a guardar los locales en locales.gen, el propio portage te dice algo de que borres el antiguo fichero locales.

En cuanto al tema de que no podais poner acentos revisar el /var/log/Xorg.0.log en busca de warnings  o mensajes de error.

Por cierto, el hecho de no poder escribir acentos puede ser por cosas bastante tontas tambien 

como por ejemplo estar escribiendo con una fuente de letra que no soporta acentos (poned la times new roman para estar seguro que no sea eso), o simplemente que esteis usando una configuracion de un openooffice mas antigua, eso para asegurarse lo mejor es borrar el directorio de openoffice que hay en vuestro directorio de usuario.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Funciono!!! Todo en regla!.... les aconsejo que cuando prueben habran un nuevo OpenOffice.. no usen archivos viejos.

Gracias a todos los que ayudaron.. espcialmente a cameta

----------

## cameta

¿Exactamente que soluciono el problema?¿Borrar el directorio de usuario del open office?

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

No, eso no lo hice. Hice esto

Si no te cambia pon este par de lineas:

es_AR.UTF-8 UTF-8

es_AR ISO-8859-1

y luego ejecutas locale-gen

Eso deberia de crearte los locales de español de argentina.

con este comando podremos comprobar si todo ha ido bien.

locale -a | grep 'es_AR'

Despues funciono.. tal vez sea la conjuncion de todo lo que me dijiste que haga.

----------

## cameta

Vale, los locales eran los que daban el problema.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Gracias camrada.

----------

## capira

¡Gracias cameta!

Definitavamente el problema estaba en locale-gen. No he podido probarlo antes porque estaba de viaje.

En serio, muchas gracias por tus respuestas y dedicación.

Saludos

----------

